# Dogtra burb sensation vrs Tri Tronics



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

This sounds weird, but I tested my Dogtra RT and my Tri-Tronics Pro G3 on level 2 on, yes my neck. Will never use a Dogtra on my dogs again. Completely different sensation. Dogtra hurts. It's like someone giving you a bad shot in the bone or a painful needle injection. Tritronics feels more like a muscle impulse or contraction. I don't understand all the in's and out of the engineering. But you can buy my Dogtra from me. No wonder some trainers stick with the Tri Tronics. Try it for yourself on low level on your neck. If you cannot you should not be putting it on your dog.


----------



## Mollet - Labs (Aug 4, 2006)

*Bath tub test water test.*

Just tried both in the bathtub. Holy **** !!! The Dogtra felt like an execution throughout my entire body. The Tritronics had the same sensation of muscle contraction on the neck. Dogtra is harsh burn. 




Mollet - Labs said:


> This sounds weird, but I tested my Dogtra RT and my Tri-Tronics Pro G3 on level 2 on, yes my neck. Will never use a Dogtra on my dogs again. Completely different sensation. Dogtra hurts. It's like someone giving you a bad shot in the bone or a painful needle injection. Tritronics feels more like a muscle impulse or contraction. I don't understand all the in's and out of the engineering. But you can buy my Dogtra from me. No wonder some trainers stick with the Tri Tronics. Try it for yourself on low level on your neck. If you cannot you should not be putting it on your dog.


----------



## Daren Galloway (Jun 28, 2012)

You hit yourself with a heeling stick too?


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Why do you have e-collars in the bath tub? You're right...sounds weird. Maybe you only need a level 1 to learn.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Have you ever straddled an electric cattle fence?


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Any chance you are part of the Garmin/Tri-Tronics Influential Club?


----------

